# Component Cable Help



## Sol Richardson (Jan 7, 2010)

I currently have two HD devices (a PlayStation 3 and a Comcast cable box) attached to my television (a Hitachi 42hds69). The only way I can use either device in HD with the 42hds69 is through component a/v cables with 5 jacks (RGBRW). Unfortunately, I can only plug one set of component cables into the TV at a time, and switching cables whenever I want to use a different device gets very annoying.

Any tips on how I can minimize this annoyance?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Welcome Sol :wave:

You just need one of THESE.


----------



## Sol Richardson (Jan 7, 2010)

yustr said:


> Welcome Sol :wave:
> 
> You just need one of THESE.


Thanks for the tip, but audio selectors seem to be a little expensive. If nothing's cheaper I think I'll buy it. Any thoughts on something less expensive?


----------



## Sol Richardson (Jan 7, 2010)

A friend recommended that I use a splitter, like this. It's much less than the audio selector, but is only designed for component cables with 3 jacks (RGB), whereas my cables have 5 jacks (RGBRW).

Could I use multiple splitters? Or would splitters even do what I'm looking for in the first place?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Yes, two of those splitters might work just fine. The splitters are made to turn one set of signals into two. You're turning that around and making two into one. It should work - what does the cable care which way the electrons are flowing. But be sure to turn off the unit that is not being used - as it might overload your TV input if it sees the full out put of the two sources.


----------

